# Physician Assistants and fracture care



## debmorrison (Sep 18, 2009)

Hello, 
I am wondering if anyone has received denials when a physician assistant performs and bills for a fracture. (She is working under the supervision of the Orthopaedic surgeon, but we are billing under the PA). Specifically we received a denial from Medicare for code 23505 Closed clavicle fracture w/manipulation. The denial states that the PA is not credentialed to perform the procedure?
Thanks!!
debbie


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Sep 18, 2009)

The scope of practice can vary from state to state for PA's and NP's.  Sounds like a silly question but is your PA credentialed with Medicare?


----------



## Bella Cullen (Sep 18, 2009)

I didn't have a problem with my PA getting paid by medicare with fx care billing, but he was credentialed with medicare.


----------



## debmorrison (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, all of our PA's are credentialed through Medicare...I'll have to do some more investigative work I guess. This is the first denial we received like that. Maybe it is just specific to that code...
Thanks for responding!


----------

